# 24" exterior doors - where to buy?



## Panzer5

I need to replace a set of double (48" wide) shed doors on the side of a 80 y/o home. Each door is 24" x 72" (clearly non-standard). The set I'm replacing were interior foam-core doors that someone cut down to size and which have *badly* weathered.

The local HD only has 24" solid pine panel _interior_ doors - which I hesitate to use because the glue the mfr used was probably only for interior application & won't survive our extremes of heat, humidity & cold + ice. The local discount supply store has cheap steel doors - which I don't want to mess with - because the doors have to be cut down to size. This is for a good customer (whose given me several leads) - but who also doesn't want to spend a great deal on this eyesore.

Anyone know of a good place to get inexpensive solid core wood or pvc doors that I can use in this application?


----------



## AustinDB

Lowes can special order solid core interior doors in 24"-they're 6-8, so you'll have to cut 8" off. I'm willing to bet if you double exterior prime and 2 coat exterior enamel, they'll hold up for many years...but I won't bet too much  I just bought a 26" solid for around $74-so the price is right. If you put a good piece of flashing at the top and have it stick out a little more than usual, it should help. On the other hand, if it's facing the direction of the prevailing winter wind, all bets are off.

include your location with your signature-it helps when advising.


----------



## silvertree

Isn't there a real lumber yard or millwork shop by you?
I wouldn't buy stuff like that from a big box store.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Have someone make them?!?

That would be too easy.


----------



## mmike032

where does you lumber yard get their doors from? have them special order some for you.
this company serves the south, go to their vendor page and find one close to you.
they have a shop here and make doors to whatever specs I need


http://www.tuckerdoor.com/Home/tabid/37/Default.aspx


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Have someone make them?!?
> 
> That would be too easy.


But who could possible make a door such as that? 










:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Who ever that guy was, we better track him down.


----------



## neolitic

Yeah, just order 'em from Leo,
or maybe Gus could have Asimo
build 'em.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Neo you got a thing for Asimo?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## neolitic

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Neo you got a thing for Asimo?:laughing::laughing:


No gus is the robot guy. :laughing:
Asimo is the only one
I know by name. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt

Those doors are a piece of cake Leo. Two weeks at best IF the scrollwork on the lower panels have to be hand carved inside and out.

Panzer, a local millwork would have no problem with the doors. Inexpensive is difficult, have you priced quality wood lately?


----------



## Leo G

Took me about a month to make the whole entryway and the doors. Doors took 3-4 days.


----------

